# Cattle behind high tensile wire--no electric??



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
We have just bought four young lowline steers who are very mellow and calm.
Part of our pasture is in five strand high tensile wire, but not hooked up to electric. Two of the strands have the insulating tubes where they are connected to the posts, but we were hoping to not have to deal with buying solar chargers and hooking up as we are inexperienced with it.
Only one side of pasture is wire, the rest are all four board.

Can calm steers stay behind five strand wire without being electrified? The pastures are very lush and plenty to eat there.
Thanks


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

They would probably stay in. It is hard to say, I haven't tried it. I know my goats would be out in less than 5 mins though. From my experience cattle are much less inclined to test fences. But, once they figure out they can get out it becomes a big issue with constant cattle herding and probably swearing and lots of fence repairs. How much do you like repairing fenceline? Lol.

I have seen cattle held in by some absolutely shoddy fencing, and have seen cattle who get out every chance they get. Some know when the electric is shut off and capitalize on that, and some could care less. I guess you should just weigh the risks of what could happen against the expense and inconvenience of electrifying from the start.


----------



## stylesfarms (Apr 9, 2016)

I wouldn't not recommend it for steers. I tried that last year, and one 500lbs got out through the wire, and which I thought would be impossible. I ended up electrifying the fence shortly after the incident.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Stylesfarms,
Did your steers challenge the fence because the grass was greener on the other side, or just for no reason?
Thanks


----------



## stylesfarms (Apr 9, 2016)

No, grass wasn't greener on the other side. He simply was a curious steer. High tensile fence still has some "give" and steers under 600 pounds are small enough and smart enough to figure it out on occasion.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Any recommendations on the best solar charger for high tensile wire?
We will have to dig a trench under twelve foot gate and run wire through that black insulating tubing, right?
Thanks


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Re: wire under gate. I did that. I got the black heavy coated wire for electric fences and in addition put it in PVC pipe. It made opening the gate simpler, but frankly it is about as simple to make a wire gap with the naked regular fence wire. On two gates I ran the wire over the top of the gate with the hook easily reached. On a people gate into a pen I ran the wire high enough to walk under without unhooking the wire.

COWS


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Good idea on the PVC -- hoe deep did you bury your line under the gate?
Thanks


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

About 6 inches. You want it deep enough so equipment driving over it won't damage the PVC or wire. If you are driving over it daily I would go a little deeper. Also move rocks out of the ditch as they may damage the pipe.


COWS


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

The bigger the better on the solar charger. Get the 25 mile one with hghest joule output possible if ya can...With solar units in particular I have found it is best to go big or go home, they tend to be pretty weak compared with AC fence chargers.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Shannon, we researched a lot yesterday, and I think we are going to get the Parmak 12volt 30 mile. It has the highest joules, and the best reviews everywhere.
They have it at Southern States here, so I don't have to mail the big battery back if there's a problem, can just take it to SS.

Everyone says the proper grounding is what makes them work the best -- three grounds at ten feet apart with insulated wire.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

No access to AC electric?


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Not really, too far.
This fence line is about a quarter mile from any electric outlet. 
We could run a wire from the barn down there, but it would be expensive and a lot of work.
So since these are small lowlines and real docile and easy on fencing, we feel hopeful they won't challenge the five strand tensile wire that's hot. They are already trained to hot wire. And there's nothing for them on the other side of wire except blackberry bushes.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

You may be fine...but I've never met a solar fence that was "hot". I have Lowlines and although they are laid back...they're cattle and cattle can be curious.

If there is no fence between your outlet and this pasture...you're right it would be a lot of work to get a hotter wire there. However, if there is an existing fence between electric and there, even if it is not in the greatest shape...it would be easy to run a single strand of galvanized wire that distance. 

Cattle getting loose in the middle of the night sucks. Loose cattle getting hit by a car in the middle of the night and someone gets hurt or killed because of it is even worse. In that case, you'll lose more than the value of a few head of cattle. Not trying to be dramatic, but stuff like this happens.

I get nervous if my fence gets below 6000 volts and I use a 13 Joule energizer. How big is the pasture?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

For sure run underground wire through PVC pipe, whoever built the fence at my new place redid their's twice - all 3 times it was wrong because they didn't run it through PVC pipe and it's the biggest draw on my fence. I finally just jumped around it until I can make the time to do it right.

They left the previous 2 attempts in the ground so I have 3 wires burried. You can hear it snap through the coated wire.

The fence at my other place that I built is run through PVC - no loss no snapping - works great.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Gravytrain, 
Thanks for your concern. I worry a lot about the cows getting out on the road also.
That's why we are starting them in this back ten acre pasture, the farthest pasture from any road.
After reading your email, we discussed your suggestion of running a single line from our plug in electric charger that's already around the barn area down the fence line to this high tensile fence line. The fence that runs from the barn to the tensile wire fence down there is old welded wire fencing that the previous owners let the blackberries totally encase and it's pretty impenetrable with thick thick brambles embedded in and around the wire.

So we could run a single line in front of it and attach to the tensile wire below.
And we may do that if this solar charger doesn't put out enough heat. It says it is 3 joules and puts out 13,500 volts. I read over a hundred reviews on it with cattle and it was the only one people said really,worked. 
We have a volt tester, and can return it to the store if it doesn't put more than 6,000 as you suggested. And then try the single wore down there instead.

Thanks for your help. Lovin the lowlines.

SCrancher -- thanks for that advice -- was it insulated wire that was snapping under ground? That seems strange it wouldn't be protected with the insulation around it even though it didn't have PVC it shouldn't snap shouLd it?


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Update on Parmak 12 v solar charger 
Hooked it up last week and our volt tester only goes to 7,500 volts and it tested at least that and may be more as package says will go 13,500 volts.
Lowlines are staying well away from it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have been running the same 12 volt Parmak charger as a backup for a number of years with full satisfaction. Do keep an eye of the battery as eventually you will have to replace the battery. I buy my replacements off the internet. Even if you cease to use the solar charger leave the charger turned on and in the sun. After mine gets discharged it is slow to recharge once the battery gets real weak. It is not uncommon for the battery to last several years by leaving the unit to remain charged.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for that advice.
Do you remember approximately how long your battery lasted?
This one will be used continually as the only fence charger.
We've had rain and cloud cover for three days, and it's still charging full blast.


----------

